
Configuring YubiKey for GPG and U2F - dsr12
https://research.kudelskisecurity.com/2017/04/28/configuring-yubikey-for-gpg-and-u2f/
======
jamasper
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220925)

